# Opera vs HTML5 and x.264



## richardpl (Sep 4, 2010)

I just can't make opera to use gstreamer-plugins-h264 and similar plugins so audio and video like MPEG and x264 is unplayable; V8, ogg with vorbis is working just fine but theora and others are not.

So anyone got this working?


----------

